# Recruiter



## Patella_96 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello all,

Update on my status:

I know I haven't posted in over a year, however most of the questions that I have had have already been answered in this forum. I am currently in the process of enlisting in the Marine Corps however I have to complete the moral waiver process before I can sign a contract. Again, I fully own and regret the mistake I have made and am fully willing to do whatever my recruiter and the Marine Corps requires of me. As of tomorrow, I will have completed the letters I have been tasked with and will hopefully be able to go to MEPS in the next two weeks and meet with a Marine Corps officer at some point for an interview. My recruiter assures me that there is a very, very high likelihood that my waiver will pass and a decision will be reached within the next three months. During this time, I will be attending a state college in order to get closer to finishing my bachelors. I plan to ship out to Parris Island by either May, June, or July after this semester. I thank you all for the resource you continue to provide.  

Actual Problem:

While I was in the recruitment office yesterday, my recruiter asked if I would be willing to budge on my intent to join with an Infantry contract. I told him respectfully and honestly that I would not. He then led me into the Gunnery Sergeant's office and I was told that I must be willing to compromise on my convictions and have a second or third option ready. I was surprised by this change in their demeanor with me because throughout these past few months I made my intentions very clear that I was only interested in signing an 03XX contract. I even offered to extend my range of dates to ship out by half a year or to even wait until one was available and he still insisted that I pick a 2nd or 3rd option just in case. I understand that becoming a Marine is a privilege and that I am entitled to absolutely nothing, but I want to at least maximize my chances of getting into an Infantry unit which an Infantry contract provides. 

I know the approach that one should take in this scenario if they didn't have to go through a waiver process. However, since I do have to go through the waiver process, I am asking if I should still approach this without compromise the same way any other applicant would. I apologize if this comes across as cowardice but I genuinely don't know how to go about this in the right way given my situation and I would very much appreciate any advice. 

Respectfully,

Patella


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks for checking in and keeping us up to date.  Nothing cooler than seeing someone come in before the military and report back that they've reached the first steps of their goals.  A few thoughts on your post:



Patella_96 said:


> I understand that becoming a Marine is a privilege and that I am entitled to absolutely nothing


That novelty wears off real fast when you are doing an MOS that you hate because you compromised. If you want to be a grunt, be a grunt.  If the Corps wants to play games, then check out the Army.  I'm serious...DO NOT sign as open contract or any other such bullshit.

I was a fuckup in high school and was not going to graduate on time.  When I told my recruiter that I wanted to put off going to boot camp for one year so I could repeat my senior year, he put me on a bus to MEPS to "discuss ".

Once there, They were SUCH dicks. It was the first time in my life I had to stand for principle. I remember a corporal coming in and really giving me shit, then a Major.  The Major questioned my patriotism and my commitment to The Corps.   He put a phone in front of me, told me to call my mom and let her know I'd be shipping directly to San Diego that night! ( No idea what they would have done with me, probably put me into some type of "shit platoon" until I could start a new series.)  He said I could even finish high-school while in boot camp....that is something I cannot even imagine trying.

I did call my mom, but to tell her what they told me and that I did not want to go until I finished high school the right way.  She told me to do what I thought was right, and I did.   After that I don't remember much, this was in 88' so Gulf War had not kicked up yet - maybe quotas were tougher to reach then.

In the end I held strong and shipped one year later - no worse for the wear, and I can tell you what - there is zero-point-zero chance I would have gotten my GED while in the Corps - to this day I consider waiting it out one of my strongest moments.



Patella_96 said:


> However, since I do have to go through the waiver process, I am asking if I should still approach this without compromise the same way any other applicant would. I apologize if this comes across as cowardice


Fuck that.  If they want you , they want you.  I don't know what your waiver is for, so maybe it will affect your ability to obtain an 03xx MOS, but your recruiters would know that.  They are trying to save those MOS's for guys they cannot place....be that guy.

Trust me on this, enlisted Marines are overall a bitter bunch.  Fuck-fuck games never end and for about a year after boot camp you will still be somewhat treated like you are in boot camp.  If being a grunt is that important to you....stick to your guns or don't bother going.  Seriously.


----------



## Patella_96 (Jan 15, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Thanks for checking in and keeping us up to date.  Nothing cooler than seeing someone come in before the military and report back that they've reached the first steps of their goals.  A few thoughts on your post:
> 
> 
> That novelty wears off real fast when you are doing an MOS that you hate because you compromised. If you want to be a grunt, be a grunt.  If the Corps wants to play games, then check out the Army.  I'm serious...DO NOT sign as open contract or any other such bullshit.
> ...



Thank you sir for your time and for your help. I will handle this matter accordingly. 

I apologize if you feel I haven't been forthcoming with my mistake. I can assure you that it wasn't violence or substance related. If you wish for me to reveal the  nature of my waiver I am more than willing to do so. However, I don't think its relevant to my recruiters reluctance as he repeatedly suggested that I sign a combat engineer contract or artillery contract. Based on what you have told me, it seems his reluctance is more a matter of inconvenience. Again, thank you for the reassurance.

Respectfully,

Patella


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Jan 17, 2018)

I'd say if it's what you want just stick to it and it can be done. You'll have to stack cards in your favor maxing out PT events and showing how bad you want it. Jobs work on a monthly cycle it may not be open now,but someone may drop and then it becomes open. Just tell them once it's open you're ready to sign and between the months you want to ship that you'll ship as soon as it opens because if you don't someone will take the slot you want.

I'm a Recruiter and we get tasked by MEPs to assign jobs just so people have something stick to your guns you have time to get a 03 contract. Because you don't want to do the whole sign this job then all of a sudden you're at Recruit Training and they tell you that you're a cook and then it's too late.


----------



## Patella_96 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thank you sir for your time and your advice. I will act upon this information.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 19, 2018)

Hacksaw0621 said:


> I'm a Recruiter and we get tasked by MEPs to assign jobs just so people have something stick to your guns you have time to get a 03 contract.



That's good to know; thanks for sharing your experience.  We get a plentiful number of kids coming here seeking "are they fucking me?" answers, hope you stick around and continue to post!


----------

